# Protective equal potenital bonding



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

First thought comes to mind is what Big John and Bad Electrician have been saying. Worthwhile vid on the subject?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

How old is this safety flick Acidic one ? ~CS~


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> How old is this safety flick Acidic one ? ~CS~



Old, not sure of the age. I think 70s?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Methinks safety practice has evolved since some of that flick was made Acidic One. For instance, i'm sure many here have watched linesmen set up for a job, and/or their approach to their work.

For garden variety sparks like myself, it's worth taking note of

~CS~


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> Methinks safety practice has evolved since some of that flick was made Acidic One. For instance, i'm sure many here have watched linesmen set up for a job, and/or their approach to their work.
> 
> For garden variety sparks like myself, it's worth taking note of
> 
> ~CS~



I agree, but I still see linemen do questionable things. As for the average spark this is a good way of understanding electrical theory like the equal potential bonding of pools.


----------



## Bipeflier (Jan 16, 2013)

Here is a link to the updated version shot about 3 years ago. The one posted above is from the late 70's or so.

http://videos.hubbellpowersystems.com/detail/videos/lineman-tools/video/2542380282001/chance%C2%AEersonal-protective-grounding---hubbell-power-systems?autoStart=true&page=2

Work smart and safe.


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

When a lineman Grounds his work area ...


I am all Apprentice .... These guys are Phenominal .



Don


----------

